# Male Breeding Age



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The reason is exactly that-clearances, which is huge. Was it an accidental breeding? Did they do prelims on hips and elbows (the only clearances you have to wait until age 2 to get)? I assume that if the dog is 18 months old he has at least a cardiac clearance and an eye clearance.


----------



## bcvlou (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks so much for your reply!

It wasn't accidental, but I am concerned about the clearances. From what I understand, there was a preliminary clearance on hips and that's it. Not enough, I know!

Our first golden had no clearances - we didn't really know any better 15 years ago & we got lucky. He was a beautiful, healthy dog - but, now that we know better, we want to choose the best puppy we can. And, I didn't know about other reasons there might be for not breeding until after 2.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

There are a few threads discussing this issue. Although it is frowned upon generally, a few good breeders do seem to breed boys on prelims under two when they feel they know the lines deeply. How are the parents/ grandparents of the boy in question?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If the only clearance on the boy is a prelim hip, and there is nothing on elbows, eyes or heart-I would take a big pass.

Some Master breeders have bred on prelims but have only done it when they are very familiar with the dog in question and its ancestors. I have been breeding for 30 years, am considered fairly knowledgeable on pedigrees, etc. and have had some success but personally would still not breed on Prelims. Well, maybe one exception-Prelims on hips were Excellent, all other clearances were outstanding, outstanding hip history on the male, and the bitch I wanted to use him on was 7 years of age or a little older, with a strong history of producing healthy pups. I might consider it at that point.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

My first question would be what clearances (prelim or otherwise) have been done? If all that has been done are the prelims on the hips then walk away.
If the eyes and heart were done and a prelim on the hips/elbows I would then ask where are you/breeder located? In Canada the GRCC allows breeding with clearances at 18 months of age.
Lastly if the breeding is in the US ask why the breeder felt a need to do it at this age? (Provided you are dealing with a LONG time breeder who is very intimate with all the details of both sides of the pedigree.) Then ask yourself (or others) if the reason is reasonable.


----------



## bcvlou (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks so much for your replies!

The prelim hips was the only clearance he had and he was bred with an experienced dam (she's 7). Bur, because she only had hips as well, we passed on this breeder.

Thankfully, we got a breeder recommendation from a friend and have now reserved a male pup that we will get just one week later. This one is the same price with both parents having hips, elbows, eyes and heart clearances and the breeder has been truly amazing to work with so far - very responsive and forthright.

Thanks again everyone - hope to post new pics of our golden boy as soon as we get them!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sounds like you found a good breeder-congratulations! Looking forward to pictures of your new baby


----------

